

Hotmail imposes tracking cookies for logout - pmikal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/12/hotmail_cookies/

======
storborg
Not that I support the change, but this headline seems very presumptuous. Is
there actually any evidence that they're imposing "tracking cookies"?

------
RyanMcGreal
Maybe they're upset with the EU for chaging the law regarding cookies.

